# How to clean rust off stainless steel top of Baker's Choice cookstove?



## MissyinKentucky (Jan 23, 2003)

We bought a used Baker's Choice woodstove and it has sat a couple of months before we got it and has a rusty top. No pits or anything but does have rust. What is the best way to clean it off? Bob Vila recommended wetting it and sprinkling baking soda, letting it dry then scrubbing it good. Haven't tried it yet so thought I'd ask if anyone has any better ways. Thanks from KY (not Ohio!)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jan 6, 2021​
I would try Iron Out or BarKeeper's Friend cleanser. Both are really good at removing rust stains. Be sure to wear rubber or nitrile gloves because both products can irritate your skin. BarKeeper's Friend eats up latex.


----------



## MissyinKentucky (Jan 23, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Jan 6, 2021​
> I would try Iron Out or BarKeeper's Friend cleanser. Both are really good at removing rust stains. Be sure to wear rubber or nitrile gloves because both products can irritate your skin. BarKeeper's Friend eats up latex.


Ok, thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------

